# MASTERPIECE BULLIES "KAY CEE" @ 8 MONTHS OLD (MBBP CH ROCKY x GINGER OF MB)



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

*Back when she was 2 months old.
















Now at 8 months old.























Here is my CH Rocky x Ginger daughter for those who have been asking. At 8 months, she is 15" tall, 60lbs and short backed. She's real thick, short and compact and got lots of bone. Her structure is amazing and she is a sweetheart. I didn't measure her head but its HUGE.

She would definitly look better with an ear crop but hey... she is a pet to my friends which I co-own her with and they preferred to keep them and I respect that.

I'm currently looking to see who I will breed her to for my last bully breeding. Here are some pics.

I'm excited to see how it goes when I breed Ginger to MBBP MONEY OF X-RATED (Rocky son).













*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg KayCee is gorgeous, and I love her ears natural, shows of her cute face, she is anice lookin girl for sure, good luck, can't wait to see what she will rpoduce in a couple of years


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cant believe how big she is already , gorgeous. CAn deff see momma in her as well.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

THey look great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is a good looking girl...


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Kay Cee is a pretty girl!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww I love the ears so I am glad you left them, she is super cute.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

up up up!!!!


----------

